# Advice needed please



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Would this be sutible for gracie when she is bigger?? She has a smaller cage atm but she will need a bigger one as she grows  not that she is ever in it mind 

large pet cage in Chesterfield, Derby | Pet Equipment & Accessories for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hii if you stick some shelfs in it and some hammocks to make different levels im sure she would love it


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Yea i emailed the link to my grandad and he said he would put some shelves up and a little house up top. Was thinking of putting some ropes in for her to climb up and some hammocks


----------



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

Theres some useful information on housing here http://starescue.org.uk/#/ferret-housing/4541283933

Also on ferret proofing your house and garden
http://starescue.org.uk/#/ferret-proofing/4541132359


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

aww that sounds fab it will look great when its all done


----------

